# Won a prize of 5kg of assorted hops - which to choose :)



## bingggo (15/11/16)

Hi folks,

I won a prize of 5kg of hops! I was invited to go look at Hopco's page and nominate things I was interested in. Not sure how many things I should nominate - maybe 10-20.

The Hopco list is long and I haven't actually used that many varieties to date. I've enjoyed things like Cascade, Nelson Sauvin, Sorachi Ace, Amarillo, Ella, Galaxy... I see these but also a lot of other names I've seen in recipes but not used yet. I've been meaning to do some more beers in the US, NZ and Euro style.

Any tips of less typical varieties that are particularly interesting for one reason or another? I could use this as an opportunity to get some and experiment. I know this is a question of taste and style, but interested in any thoughts.

Cheers,
B

Cascade
Cascade Organic
Dr Rudi
Fuggle
Green Bullet
Kohatu
Motueka
Motueka Organic
Nelson Sauvin
Nelson Sauvin Organic
Orbit
Pacifica
Pacific Gem
Pacific Jade
Rakau
Rakau Organic
Riwaka
Southern Cross
Stricklebract
Wakatu
Wakatu Organic
Wai-iti
Waimea
Willamette
Wye Challenger


EUROPEAN HOPS
Saaz 
Saaz Type 45
Kazbek
Triskel
Aramis
Strisselspalt
Hallertau Mitelfruh
Hallertau Tradition
Hersbrucker
Northern Brewer 
Perle
Magnum
Tettnang
Tettnang type 45
Spalt Spalt 
Spalt Spalt type 45
Saphir
Marynka
Lubelski
Styrian Golding 
Admiral
Boadicea
Bramling Cross
Brewers Gold
Challenger
First Gold
Fuggles
East Kent Goldings
Northdown
Phoenix
Pilgram
Progress
Target
WGV



AMERICAN HOPS
Amarillo
Ahtanum
Cascade
Centennial
Chelan
Chinook
Citra
Cluster
Columbus
Comet
Crystal
Falconers Flight
Galena
Horizon
Liberty
Mosiac
Mt Hood
US Magnum
Santium
Simcoe
Sorachi Ace
Summit
US Northern Brewer
Vangard
Warrior
Willamette
Zythos



AUSTRALIAN HOPS
Galaxy
Millenium
Pride of Ringwood


----------



## 2much2spend (15/11/16)

Citra


----------



## timmi9191 (15/11/16)

citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka....


----------



## manticle (15/11/16)

Depends what you wish to brew.

Get some new world, some german/euro/czech/noble and some uk and play with a bunch of styles.


----------



## beachy (15/11/16)

Citra, Riwaka, Mosaic, Citra and Citra


----------



## Weizguy (15/11/16)

IMO, start with a few recipes and work out what you need. I'd look at some IIPA recipes, to add weight to your American bundle, and Czech Pils, Aussie Pale, etc.

For interesting hops, try Sorachi Ace, Liberty, Willamette, Sticklebract, Green Bullet, Southern Cross, Bramling Cross, WGV, and don't forget Pride Of Ringwood. Also, make sure you get a variety pack of German noble hops to see which ones you like best, if any. They can be used in a Pils or Kölsch, which are both clean beers that will let the hops shine.

You could brew a whole load of SMASH beers to get a handle on the various hop flavours.




timmi9191 said:


> citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka, citra, motueka....


Is that the hops Haka?


----------



## bevan (15/11/16)

What I want to know is how do I win 5kg of hops?!?!


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (15/11/16)

Centennial and Citra!


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (15/11/16)

And 5kgs... Jeezus, do you have to take them all at once!? Hope you brew in big batches, my missus would flip at 5kgs of hops in the fridge haha! I don't know if I'd get through 5kgs quick enough without worrying they would go bad.


----------



## DU99 (15/11/16)

mosiac,simcoe.cascade,columbus,
summit,horizion (bittering hops)


----------



## Yob (15/11/16)

Anything organic NZ, 

**** it.. All NZ...


----------



## Stouter (15/11/16)

5 F N KG!
You realise your dick could drop off tomorrow and you'd still be the luckiest bloke?


----------



## timmi9191 (15/11/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> and don't forget Pride Of Ringwood.


He's won 5kg of hops, why does he need cigarette ash..


----------



## Mikedub (15/11/16)

get 5kg Riwaka, then sell it off in 50g foils down at the pub at $13 a pop,


----------



## barls (15/11/16)

wai-ti.


----------



## Adr_0 (15/11/16)

Must get:
Challenger, 200g to 500g... - awesome single hop, English anything... My go-to for stouts and porters, but anything English. Extremely versatile. 

Mt Hood - try in IPA, bock, Scwarzbier

Motueka, Citra, Mosaic, Simcoe, Chinook...


----------



## technobabble66 (15/11/16)

US: Citra, Simcoe, Centennial, Chinook.
Euro: Tettanger, Styrians
UK: EKG, Fuggles, Challenger
AUS: PoR (at least a bit to try it)
NZ: lots of stuff

Sorry - not had too much experience with the other, more obscure ones :lol:


----------



## rude (15/11/16)

You lucky lucky bastard 5 KG 

I bet you know what you want or could'nt care just rubbing our noses in it 

No seriously you lucky bastard

Bit of each mate Us rocks 

The Poms are good

The Germans are wankers but they make good beer (Dave Warner Im just a suburban boy )

5kg 500g gives you 10 picks

No you are a lucky lucky B

Happy picking h34r:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/11/16)

Total option anxiety they are all good, I would consider the freshest.


----------



## Weizguy (15/11/16)

timmi9191 said:


> He's won 5kg of hops, why does he need cigarette ash..


A: He's not mentioned using it
B: It's a great hop despite your bias against it (prob never used fresh POR)
C: He's not like you, and can make up his own mind.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/11/16)

the last three posts 10:59 15-11-2016. Triple post day today? Mega Moon phenomena? :lol:


----------



## jyo (15/11/16)

My choice would be Citra, Mosaic, Styrians, Tettnanger, Williamette and POR flowers. Most beer styles covered, great versatility.


----------



## rude (16/11/16)

What no cascade


----------



## peteru (16/11/16)

Why not grab the Brewdog DIY DOG recipe PDF and pick a few interesting recipes from there, then choose the hops you'll need. Looking at some of the monsters in there, 5kg won't last very long at all.


----------



## sp0rk (16/11/16)

I'd grab at least 250g of Perle, with summer coming up you can give a few Saisons a go, Perle is the star in all of mine (with a touch of EKG)


----------



## technobabble66 (16/11/16)

And Spalt.
 I'm surprised DJ_lethal (or manticle) hasn't chimed in with that one. 
Apparently the bees knees for Alts, etc - ie: German ales (& lagers). 

Re: cascade, yeah cascade is a fantastic hops that goes with everything in very very many styles. I'd def grab some. However, if he's already tried it and wants to try different stuff, then I'd maybe err towards some others. 
And fwiw, any combo (from 1 to all 4) of citra/simcoe/centennial/chinook works reeeeeaaally well, so I'd get them first. Cascade also fits just as well into those, but I was trying to use a restrained hand in the U.S. selections [emoji57]
Columbus could sub in for centennial if you're more keen on that. Mosaic could maybe sub for either citra or simcoe. 
2c


----------



## pcqypcqy (16/11/16)

I hear the chinese hops are pretty good.


----------



## manticle (16/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> And Spalt.
> I'm surprised DJ_lethal (or manticle) hasn't chimed in with that one.
> Apparently the bees knees for Alts, etc - ie: German ales (& lagers).
> Re: cascade, yeah cascade is a fantastic hops that goes with everything in very very many styles. I'd def grab some. However, if he's already tried it and wants to try different stuff, then I'd maybe err towards some others.
> ...


I haven't chimed in with any specific variety because that's really just akin to 'I like this hop'.

As I suggested previously, knowing what kinds of beers the OP likes and getting a variety based on that would be my way forward.

But yes - spalt, styrians, challenger, cascade, tettnanger, hall mitt and amarillo & chinook are among my list of favourites, style and combination dependent. AKA I like these hops.


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/16)

Plan what beers you intend to brew, then make a call. No point having bags of noble hops going stale in the freezer if Euro lagers and weizens aren't your bag.
Or.
5kg of Amarillo.


----------



## pcqypcqy (16/11/16)

Dave70 said:


> Plan what beers you intend to brew, then make a call. No point having bags of noble hops going stale in the freezer if Euro lagers and weizens aren't your bag.
> Or.
> 5kg of Amarillo.


and blow it all on a single batch of Hoparillo.


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/16)

pcqypcqy said:


> and blow it all on a single batch of Hoparillo.


Go hard.


----------



## peteru (16/11/16)

Nice! That is on my list of things to try. What was it like?

Mikkeller 20 is also an interesting hop experience. And so are all the "GOOP" Mikkeller / Three Floyds colabs.


----------



## sp0rk (16/11/16)

I found it really hard to drink
Fairly well balanced, but the citrusness was just off the charts and it took me a good hour to drink


----------



## bingggo (16/11/16)

Thanks folks! I've marked half the list now, but will try to tone it down, with reference to your suggestions, and Brewdog and Jamil's recipes etc which I have been dabbling in.

I won it for Best IPA in a Tassie comp last year, but for one reason or another we're only organising delivery now


----------



## big78sam (16/11/16)

IMO the must haves are Centennial, Citra, Columbus, Styrian Goldings and Saaz. Plus a good neutral bittering hop like horizon.


----------

